# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  كود قانون المرافعات المصرى 1

## هيثم الفقى

مادة 152 

---- 
لا يقبل طلب الرد بعد إقفال باب المرافعة فى الدعوى ، أو ممن سبق له طلب رد نفس القاضى فى ذات الدعوى و لا يترتب على طلبات الرد فى الحالتين وقف الدعوى المنصوص عليه فى المادة 162 من هذا القانون . و يسقط حق الخصم فى طلب الرد إذا لم يحصل التقرير به قبل إقفال باب المرافعة فى طلب رد سابق مقدم فى الدعوى أخطر بالجلسة المحددة لنظره متى كانت أسباب الرد قائمة حتى إقفال باب المرافعة . 
مادة 153 

---- 
يحصل الرد بتقرير يكتب بقلم كتاب المحكمة التى يتبعها القاضى المطلوب رده ، يوقعه الطالب نفسه ، أو وكيله المفوض فيه بتوكيل خاص يرفق بالتقرير ،و يجب أن يشتمل الرد على أسبابه و أن يرفق به ما قد يوجد من أوراق أو مستندات مؤيدة له . و على طالب الرد أن يودع عند التقرير بالرد مائتين و خمسين جنيها على سبيل الكفالة . و تختص بنظر طلب رد المستشار بمحكمة الأستئناف ، أو بمحكمة النقض ، دائرة بمحكمة الأستئناف أو بمحكمة النقض ، حسب الأحوال ، غير الدائرة التى يكون المطلوب رده عضوا فيها . 


مادة 154 

---- 
إذا كان الرد واقعاً فى حق قاضى جلس أول مرة لسماع الدعوى بحضور الخصوم جاز الرد بمذكرة تسلم لكاتب الجلسة . 
و على طالب الرد تأييد الطلب بقلم الكتاب فى اليوم نفسه أو فى اليوم التالى و إلا سقط الحق فيه 

مادة 155 

---- 
يجب على قلم كتاب المحكمة رفع تقرير الرد إلى رئيسها مرفقاً به بيان بما قدم من طلبات رد فى الدعوى و ما تم فيها ، و ذلك كله خلال أربع و عشرين ساعة ، و على الرئيس أن يطلع القاضى المطلوب رده على التقرير فوراً ، و أن يرسل صورة منه إلى النيابة . 
مادة 156 

---- 
على القاضى المطلوب رده أن يجيب بالكتابة على وقائع الرد و أسبابه خلال الأربعة أيام التالية لأطلاعه . 
و إذا كانت الأسباب تصلح قانوناً للرد و لم يجب عليها القاضى المطلوب رده فى الميعاد المحدد ، أو أعترف بها فى أجابته ، أصدر رئيس المحكمة أمراً بتنحيه . 

مادة 157 
-------- 
فى غير الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة تتخذ الإجراءات التالية : 
(1) إذا كان المطلوب رده أحد قضاة المحاكم الجزئية ، أو الأبتدائية قام رئيس المحكمة الأبتدائية بإرسال الأوراق إلى رئيس محكمة الأستئناف المختصة فى اليوم التالى لأنقضاء الميعاد ، و يتولى رئيس المحكمة المختصة بنظر الرد وفقاً لأحكام المادة 153 تعيين الدائرة التى تنظر الطلب و تحديد الجلسة التى ينظر فيها .(ب) يقوم قلم الكتاب المختص بإخطار باقى الخصوم فى الدعوى الأصلية بالجلسة المحددة لنظر طلب الرد ، و ذلك لتقديم ما قد يكون لديهم من طلبات رد طبقاً لنص الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 152 . 
(ج) تقوم الدائرة التى تنظر طلب الرد بتحقيق الطلب فى غرفة المشورة ثم تحكم فيه ، فى موعد لا يجاوز شهرين من تاريخ التقرير ، و ذلك بعد سماع أقوال طالب الرد ، و ملاحظات القاضى عند الإقتضاء ، أو إذا طلب ذلك ، و ممثل النيابة إذا تدخلت فى الدعوى . 
و لايجوز فى تحقيق طلب الرد استجواب القاضى ، و لا توجيه اليمين إليه . 

(د) يتلى الحكم الصادر فى طلب الرد مع أسبابه فى جلسة علنية ، و لا يقبل طلب رد أحد مستشارى المحكمة التى تنظر طلب الرد ، و لا يترتب على تقديمه وقف نظر طلب الرد . 
و فى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز الطعن فى الحكم الصادر برفض طلب الرد لا مع الطعن فى الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى الأصلية . 
مادة 158 

---- 
إذا كان القاضى المطلوب رده منتدباً من محكمة أخرى أمر رئيس المحكمة بإرسال تقرير الرد و مستنداته إلى المحكمة التابع هو لها لتطلعه عليها و تتلقى جوابه عنها ثم تعيدها إلى المحكمة الأولى لتتبع فى شأنه الأحكام المقررة فى المواد السابقة . 
مادة 158 مكرراً 

------ 
على رئيس المحكمة فى حالة تقديم طلبات رد قبل إقفال باب المرافعة فى طلب رد سابق ، أن يحيل هذه الطلبات إلى الدائرة ذاتها المنظور أمامها ذلك الطلب لتقضى فيها جميعاً بحكم واحد و دون التقيد بأحكام المادتين 156 ، 158 . 
مادة 159 

---- 
تحكم المحكمة عند رفض طلب الرد ، أو سقوط الحق فيه أو عدم قبوله ، أو إثبات التنازل عنه ، على طالب الرد بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه و لا تزيد على ألف جنيه و مصادرة الكفالة ، و فى حالة ما إذا كان الرد مبنياً على الوجه الرابع من المادة 148 فعندئذ يجوز إبلاغ الغرامة إلى ألف و خمسمائة جنيه . فى كل الأحوال تتعدد الغرامة بتعدد القضاة المطلوب ردهم . 
و يعفى طالب الرد من الغرامة فى حالة التنازل عن الطلب فى الجلسة الأولى أو إذا كان التنازل بسبب تنحى القاضى المطلوب رده أو نقله أو إنتهاء خدمته . 
مادة 160 

---- 
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 23 لسنة 1992 . 


مادة 161 
---- 
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 23 لسنة 1992 . 


مادة 162 
---- 
يترتب على تقديم طلب الرد وقف الدعوى الأصلية إلى أن يحكم فيه ، و مع ذلك يجوز لرئيس المحكمة ندب قاضى بدلا من طلب رده . 
مادة 162 مكرراً 

------ 
إذا قضى برفض طلب الرد أو سقوط الحق فيه أو عدم قبوله أو بإثبات التنازل عنه ، لا يترتب على تقديم أى طلب رد أخر وقف الدعوى الأصلية ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة التى تنظر طلب الرد أن تأمر بناء على طلب أحد ذوى الشأن بوقف السير فى الدعوى الأصلية ، و يسرى فى هذه الحالة حكم المادة السابقة . 
مادة 163 

---- 
تتبع القواعد و الإجراءات المتقدمة عند رد عضو النيابة إذا كانت طرفاً منضماً لسبب من الأسباب المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 146 ، 148 . 

مادة 164 

---- 
لا يجوز طلب رد جميع قضاة أو مستشارى المحكمة أو بعضهم بحيث لا يبقى من عددهم من يكفى للحكم فى الدعوى الأصلية أو طلب الرد . 

مادة 165 

---- 
إذا رفع القاضى دعوى تعويض على طالب الرد أو قدم ضده بلاغاً لجهة الأختصاص زالت صلاحيته للحكم فى الدعوى و تعين عليه أن يتنحى عن نظرها . 

مادة 166 
---- 
تكون المداولة فى الأحكام سراً بين القضاة مجتمعين . 

مادة 167 
---- 
لايجوز أن يشترك فى المداولة غير القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة و إلا كان الحكم باطلاً . 

مادة 168 
---- 
لا يجوز للمحكمة أثناء المداولة أن تسمع أحد الخصوم أو وكيله إلا بحضور خصمه ،أو أن تقبل أوراقاً أو مذكرات من أحد الخصوم دون إطلاع الخصم الأخر عليها و إلا كان العمل باطلاً . 
مادة 169 
---- 
تصدر الأحكام بأغلبية الآراء فإذا لم تتوفرالأغلبية و تشعبت الآراء لأكثرمن رأيين وجب أن ينضم الفريق الأقل عدداً أو الفريق الذى يضم أحدث القضاة لأحد الرأيين الصادرين من الفريق الأكثر عدداً و ذلك بعد أخذ الآراء مرة ثانية . 
مادة 170 
---- 
يجب أن يحضرالقضاة الذين أشتركوا فى المداولة تلاوة الحكم ، فإذا حصل لأحدهم مانع وجب أن يوقع مسودة الحكم . 

مادة 171 
---- 
يجوز للمحكمة عقب إنتهاء المرافعة أن تنطق بالحكم فىالجلسة و يجوز لها تأجيل إصداره إلى جلسة أخرى قريبة تحددها . و إذا صرحت المحكمة بتقديم مذكرات خلال فترة حجز الدعوى للحكم ، وجب عليها تحديد ميعاد للمدعى عليه لتبادلها ، بإعلانها ، أو بإيداعها قلم الكتاب من أصل و صور بعدد الخصوم أو وكلائهم ، بحسب الأحوال ، و صورة إضافية ترد للمودع بعد التأشيرعليها من قلم الكتاب بأستلام الأصل و الصور و تاريخ ذلك .و يقوم قلم الكتاب بتسليم الصور لذوى الشأن بعد توقيعهم على الأصل بالأستلام ، و لا يجوز سحب المستندات من الملف إذا طعن فى الحكم ، أو قبل إنقضاء مواعيد الطعن ، ما لم يأمر رئيس المحكمة بغيرذلك . 

مادة 172 
---- 
إذا أقتضت الحال تأجيل إصدار الحكم مرة ثانية صرحت المحكمة بذلك فى الجلسة مع تعيين اليوم الذى يكون فيه النطق به و بيان أسباب التأجيل فى ورقة الجلسة و فى المحضر، و لا يجوز لها تأجيل إصدار الحكم بعدئذ إلا مرة واحدة . 
مادة 173 
---- 
لايجوز فتح باب المرافعة بعد تحديد جلسة النطق بالحكم إلا بقرار تصرح به المحكمة فى الجلسة و لا يكون ذلك إلا لأسباب جديدة تبين فى ورقة الجلسة و فى المحضر . 
مادة 174 
---- 
ينطق القاضى بالحكم بتلاوة منطوقة أو بتلاوة منطوقة مع أسبابه و يكون النطق به علانية و إلا كان الحكم باطلاً . 
مادة 174 مكرراً 
------ 
يعتبرالنطق بالأحكام التى تصدر أثناء سيرالدعوى و لا تنتهى بها الخصومة و قررات فتح باب المرافعة فيها إعلاناً للخصوم الذين حضروا إحدى الجلسات أو قدموا مذكرة بدفاعهم و ذلك ما لم ينقطع تسلسل الجلسات لأى سبب من الأسباب بعد حضورهم أو تقديمهم للمذكرة ، فعندئذ يقوم قلم الكتاب بإعلان الخصوم بالحكم أو القرار المذكور بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول . 

مادة 175 
---- 
يجب فى جميع الأحوال أن تودع مسودة الحكم المشتملة على اسبابه موقعة من الرئيس و من القضاة عند النطق بالحكم و إلا كان الحكم باطلاً ، و يكون المتسبب فى البطلان ملزماً بالتعويضات إن كان لها وجه . 
مادة 176 
---- 
يجب أن تشتمل الأحكام على الأسباب التى بنيت عليها و إلا كانت باطلة . 
مادة 177 
---- 
تحفظ مسودة الحكم المشتملة على منطوقه و اسبابه بالملف و لا تعطى منها صورة ، و لكن يجوز للخصوم الأطلاع عليها إلى حين إتمام نسخة الحكم الأصلية . 
مادة 178 
-------- 
يجب أن يبين فى الحكم المحكمة التى أصدرته و تاريخ إصداره و مكانه و ما إذا كان صادراً فى مادة تجارية أو مسألة مستعجلة أو أسماء القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة ، و أشتركوا فى الحكم و حضروا تلاوته و عضو النيابة الذى أبدى رأيه فى القضية إن كان ، و أسماء الخصوم و ألقابهم و صفاتهم و موطن كل منهم و حضورهم و غيابهم . 
كما يجب أن يشتمل الحكم على عرض مجمل لوقائع الدعوى ثم طلبات الخصوم ، و خلاصة موجزة لدفوعهم و دفاعهم الجوهرى ، و رأى النيابة ثم تذكربعد ذلك أسباب الحكم و منطوقه . 
و القصور فى أسباب الحكم الواقعية و النقص أو الخطأ الجسيم فى أسماء الخصوم و صفاتهم ، و كذا عدم بيان أسماء القضاة الذين أصدروا الحكم يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم . 
مادة 179 
---- 
يوقع رئيس الجلسة و كاتبها نسخة الحكم الأصلية المشتملة على وقائع الدعوى و الأسباب و المنطوق و تحفظ فى ملف الدعوى و ذلك خلال أربع و عشرين ساعة من إيداع المسودة فى القضايا المستعجلة و سبعة أيام فى القضايا الأخرى و إلا كان المتسبب فى التأخير ملزماً بالتعويضات 
مادة 180 
---- 
يصوغ إعطاء صورة بسيطة من نسخة الحكم الأصلية لمن يطلبها و لو لم يكن له شأن فى الدعوى و ذلك بعد دفع الرسم المستحق . 

مادة 181 
---- 
تختم صورة الحكم التى يكون التنفيذ بموجبها بخاتم المحكمة و يوقعها الكاتب بعد أن يزيلها بالصيغة التنفيذية و لا تسلم إلا للخصم الذى تعود عليه منفعة من تنفيذ الحكم و لاتسلم له إلا إذا كان الحكم جائز تنفيذه . 

مادة 182 
---- 
إذا امتنع قلم الكتاب من إعطاء الصورة التنفيذية الأولى جاز لطالبها أن يقدم عريضة بشكواه إلى قاضى الأمور الوقتية بالمحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم ليصدر أمره فيها طبقاً للإجراءات المقررة فى باب الأوامر على العرائض . 
مادة 183 
---- 
لا يجوز تسليم صورة تنفيذية ثانية لذات الخصم إلا فى حالة ضياع الصورة الأولى و تحكم المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم فى المنازعات المتعلقة بتسليم الصورة التنفيذية الثانية عند ضياع الأولى بناء على صحيفة تعلن من أحد الخصوم إلى خصمه الأخر . 
مصاريف الدعوى 
مادة 184 
---- 
يجب على المحكمة عند إصدار الحكم الذى تنتهى الخصومة أمامها أن تحكم من تلقاء نفسها فى مصاريف الدعوى و يحكم بمصاريف الدعوى على الخصم المحكوم عليه فيها و يدخل فى حساب المصاريف مقابل أتعاب المحاماة . 
و إذا تعدد المحكوم عليهم جاز الحكم بقسمة المصاريف بينهم بالتساوى أو بنسبة مصلحة كل منهم فى الدعوى على حساب ما تقدره المحكمة و لا يلزمون بالتضامن فى المصاريف إلا إذا كانوا متضامنين فى أصل التزامهم المقضى فيه . 
مادة 185 
---- 
للمحكمة أن تحكم بإلزام الخصم الذى كسب الدعوى بالمصاريف كلها أو بعضها إذا كان الحق مسلماً به من المحكوم عليه ، أو إذا كان المحكوم له قد تسبب فى إنفاق مصاريف لا فائدة فيها أو كان قد ترك خصمه على جهل بما كان فى يده من المستندات القاطعة فى الدعوى أو بمضمون تلك المستندات . 
مادة 186 
---- 
إذا أخفق كل من الخصمين فى بعض الطلبات جاز الحكم بأن يتحمل كل خصم ما دفعه من المصاريف أو بتقسيم المصاريف بينهما على حسب ما تقدره المحكمة فى حكمها ، كما يجوز لها أن تحكم بها جميعاً على أحدهما . 
مادة 187 
---- 
يحكم بمصاريف التدخل على المتدخل إذا كانت له طلبات مستقلة و حكم بعدم قبول تدخله أو برفض طلباته . 
مادة 188 
---- 
يجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم بالتعويضات مقابل النفقات الناشئة عن دعوى أو دفاع قصد بهما الكيد . 
و مع عدم الإخلال بحكم الفقرة السابقة يجوز للمحكمة عند إصدار الحكم الفاصل فى الموضوع أن تحكم بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين جنيها و لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه على الخصم الذى يتخذ إجراء أو يبدى طلباً أو دفعاً أو دفاعاً بسوء نية . 
مادة 189 
---- 
تقدر مصاريف الدعوى فى الحكم إن أمكن و إلا قدرها رئيس الهيئة التى أصدرت الحكم بأمر على عريضة يقدمها المحكوم له و يعلم هذا الأمر للمحكوم عليه بها . و لا يسرى على هذا الأمر السقوط المقرر فى المادة 200 . 

مادة 190 
---- 
يجوز لكل من الخصوم أن يتظلم من الأمر المشار إليه فى المادة السابقة و يحصل التظلم أمام المحضر عند إعلان أمر التقدير أو بتقرير فى قلم كتاب المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم و ذلك خلال ثمانية الأيام التالية لإعلان الأمر ، و يحدد المحضر أو قلم الكتاب على حسب الأحوال اليوم الذى ينظر فيه التظلم أمام المحكمة فى غرفة المشورة و يعلن الخصوم بذلك قبل اليوم المحدد بثلاث ايام . 

مادة 191 
---- 
تتولى المحكمة تصحيح ما يقع من حكمها من أخطاء مادية بحتة كتابية أو حسابية و ذلك بقرار تصدره من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحدى الخصوم من غير مرافعة و يجرى كاتب المحكمة هذا التصحيح على نسخة الحكم الأصلية و يوقعه هو و رئيس الجلسة . 
و يجوز الطعن فى القرار الصادر بالتصحيح إذا تجاوزت المحكمة فى حقها المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة السابقة و ذلك بطرق الطعن الجائزة فى الحكم موضوع التصحيح أما القرار الذى يصدر برفض التصحيح فلا يجوز الطعن فيه على أستقلال . 

مادة 192 
---- 
يجوز للخصوم أن يطلبوا إلى المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم تفسير ما وقع فى منطوقه من غموض أو إبهام و يقدم الطلب بالأوضاع المعتادة لرفع الدعوى . 
و يعتبر الحكم الصادر بالتفسير متمما من كل الوجوه للحكم الذى يفسره ، و يسرى عليه ما يسرى على هذا الحكم من القواعد الخاصة بطرق الطعن العادية و الغير عادية . 

مادة 193 
---- 
إذا أغفلت المحكمة فى بعض الطلبات الموضوعية جاز لصاحب الشأن أن يعلن خصمه بصحيفة للحضور أمامها لنظر هذا الطلب و الحكم فيه . 

الاوامر على العرائض 

مادة 194 
---- 
فى الأحوال التى ينص فيها القانون على أن يكون للخصم وجه فى استصدار أمر ، يقدم عريضة بطلبه إلى قاضى الأمور الوقتية بالمحكمة المختصة ، أو إلى رئيس الهيئة التى تنظر الدعوى ، و تكون هذه العريضة من نسختين متطابقتين و مشتملة على وقائع الطلب و أسانيده ، و تعين موطن مختار للطالب فى البلدة التى بها مقر المحكمة و تشفع بها المستندات المؤيدة لها . 

مادة 195 
---- 
يجب على القاضى أن يصدر أمره بالكتابة على أحدى نسختى العريضة فى اليوم التالى لتقديمها على الأكثر . 
و لا يلزم ذكر الأسباب التى بنى عليها الأمر إلا إذا كان مخالفاً لأمر سبق صدوره فعندئذ يجب ذكر الأسباب التى أقتضت إصدار الأمر الجديد و إلا كان باطلاً . 
مادة 196 
---- 
يجب على قلم الكتاب تسليم الطالب النسخة الثانية من عريضته مكتوباً عليها صورة الأمر و ذلك فى اليوم التالى لصدوره على الأكثر . 

مادة 197 
---- 
لذوى الشأن ، الحق فى التظلم إلى المحكمة المختصة ، إلا إذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك . 
و يكون التظلم بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى أمام المحكمة و تحكم فيه بتأييد الأمر أو بتعديله أو بإلغائه . 
و يجب أن يكون التظلم مسبباً و إلا كان باطلاً . 

مادة 198 
---- 
يجوز رفع التظلم تبعاً للدعوى الأصلية فى أية حال تكون عليها أو أثناء المرافعة بالجلسة . 
مادة 199 
---- 
لذوى الشأن ، بدلاً من التظلم للمحكمة المختصة الحق فى التظلم منه لنفس القاضى الآمر ، بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ، و لا يمنع من ذلك قيام الدعوى الأصلية أمام المحكمة . 
و يحكم القاضى فى التظلم بتأييد الأمر أو بتعديله أو بإلغائه و يكون حكمه قابلاً لطرق الطعن المقررة للأحكام . 
مادة 200 
---- 
يسقط الأمر الصادر على عريضة إذا لم يقدم للتنفيذ خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدوره و لا يمنع هذا السقوط من استصدار أمر جديد . 
اوامر الاداء 

مادة 201 
---- 
أستثناء من القواعد العامة فى رفع الدعاوى ابتداء تتبع الأحكام الواردة فى المواد التالية ، إذا كان حق الدائن ثابتاً بالكتابة و حال الأداء ، و كان كل ما يطالب به ديناً من النقود معين المقدار ، أو منقولاً معيناً بذاته أو بنوعه أو مقداره . 
و تتبع هذه الأحكام إذا كان صاحب الحق دائناً بورقة تجارية و أقتصر رجوعه على الساحب أو المحرر أو القابل أو الضامن الإحتياطى لأحدهم . 
أما إذا أراد الرجوع على غير هؤلاء وجب عليه أتباع القواعد العامة فى رفع الدعوى . 

مادة 202 
---- 
على الدائن أن يكلف المدين أولا بالوفاء بميعاد خمسة أيام على الأقل ثم يستصدر أمراً بالأداء من قاضى محكمة المواد الجزئية التابع لها موطن المدين أو رئيس الدائرة بالمحكمة الأبتدائية حسب الأحوال و ذلك ما لم يقبل المدين أختصاص محكمة أخرى بالفصل فى النزاع و يكفى فى التكليف بالوفاء أن يحصل بكتاب مسجل مع علم الوصول و يقوم برتستو عدم الدفع مقام هذا التكليف . 

مادة 203 
---- 
يصدر الأمر بالأداء بناء على عريضة يقدمها الدائن أو وكيله يرفق بها سند الدين و ما يثبت حصول التكليف بوفائه و يبقى هذا السند فى قلم الكتاب إلى أن يمضى ميعاد التظلم . 
و يجب أن تحرر العريضة من نسختين متطابقتين و أن تشتمل على وقائع الطلب و أسانيده و أسم المدين كاملاً و محل اقامته و ترفق بها المستندات المؤيدة لها و أن يعين الطالب فيها موطناً مختاراً له فى دائرة اختصاص المحكمة فإن كان مقيماً خارج هذه الدائرة تعين عليه أتخاذ موطن مختار فى البلدة التى بها مقر المحكمة . 
و يجب أن يصدر الأمر على أحدى نسختي العريضة خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر من تقديمها و أن يبين المبلغ الواجب أداؤه من أصل و فوائد أو ما أمر بأدائه من منقول حسب الأحوال ، و كذا المصاريف . 

مادة 204 
---- 
إذا رأى القاضى ألا يجيب الطالب إلى كل طلباته كان عليه أن يمتنع عن إصدار الأمر و أن يحدد جلسة لنظر الدعوى أمام المحكمة مع تكليف الطالب بإعلان خصمه إليها . 
و لا يعتبر رفض شمول الأمر بالنفاذ رفضاً لبعض الطلبات فى حكم الفقرة السابقة . 

مادة 205 
---- 
يعلن المدين لشخصه أو فى موطنه بالعريضة و بالأمر الصادر ضده بالأداء . 
و تعتبر العريضة و الأمر الصادر عليها بالأداء كأن لم تكن إذا لم يتم إعلانها للمدين خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ صدور الأمر . 

مادة 206 
---- 
يجوز للمدين التظلم من الأمر خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ إخر

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الغياب 
مادة 82 
---- 
إذا لم يحضر المدعى و لا المدعى عليه ، حكمت المحكمة فى الدعوى إذا كانت صالحة للحكم فيها ، و إلا قررت شطبها ، فإذا أنقضى ستون يوماً و لم يطلب أحد الخصوم السير فيها ، أو لم يحضر الطرفان بعد السير فيها ، أعتبرت كأن لم تكن . 
و تحكم المحكمة فى الدعوى إذا غاب المدعى أو المدعون فى الجلسة الأولى و حضر المدعى عليه . 

مادة 83 
---- 
إذا حضر المدعى عليه فى أية جلسة أو أودع مذكرة بدفاعه اعتبرت الخصومة حضورية فى حقه و لو تخلف بعد ذلك . 
و لايجوز للمدعى أن يبدى فى الجلسة التى تخلف فيها خصمه طلبات جديدة أو أن يعدل أو يزيد أو ينقص فى الطلبات الأولى كما لا يجوز للمدعى عليه أن يطلب فى غيبة المدعى الحكم عليه بطلب ما . 
مادة 84 
------ 
إذا تخلف المدعى عليه وحده فى الجلسة الأولى و كانت صحيفة الدعوى قد أعلنت لشخصه حكمت فى الدعوى فإذا لم يكن قد أعلن لشخصه كان على المحكمة فى غير الدعاوى المستعجلة تأجيل نظر القضية إلى جلسة تالية يعلن المدعى بها الخصم الغائب و يعتبر الحكم فى الدعوى فى الحالتين حكماً حضورياً . 
فإذا تعدد المدعى عليهم و كان البعض قد أعلن لشخصه و البعض الأخر لم يعلن لشخصه و تغيبوا جميعاً أو تغيب من لم يعلن لشخصه وجب على المحكمة فى غير الدعاوى المستعجلة تأجيل نظر الدعوى إلى جلسة تالية يعلن المدعى بها من لم يعلن لشخصه من الغائبين . و يعتبر الحكم فى الدعوى حكماً حضورياً فى حق المدعى عليهم جميعاً . 
و فى تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة ، يعتبر إعلان الشخص الأعتبارى العام أو الخاص فى مركز إدارته ، و فى هيئة قضايا الدولة ، بحسب الأحوال ، إعلاناً لشخصه . 
مادة 85 
---- 
إذا تبينت المحكمة عند غياب المدعى عليه بطلان إعلانه بالصحيفة وجب عليها تأجيل القضية إلى جلسة تالية يعاد إعلانه لها إعلاناً صحيحاً بوساطة خصمه . 

مادة 86 
---- 
إذا حضر الخصم الغائب قبل إنتهاء الجلسة أعتبر كل حكم صدر عليه فيها كأن لم يكن . 
تدخل النيابة العامة 

مادة 87 
---- 
للنيابة العامة رفع الدعوى فى الحالات التى ينص عليها القانون و يكون لها فى هذه الحالات ما للخصوم من حقوق . 

مادة 88 
---- 
فيما عدا الدعاوى المستعجلة يجب على النيابة العامة أن تتدخل فى الحالات الآتية و إلا كان الحكم باطلاً : 
1- الدعاوى التى يجوز لها أن ترفعها بنفسها . 
2- الطعون و الطلبات أمام محكمة النقض و محكمة تنازع الأختصاص . 
3- كل حالة أخرى ينص القانون على وجوب تدخلها فيها . 

مادة 89 
-------- 
فيما عدا الدعاوى المستعجلة يجوز للنيابة العامة أن تتدخل فى الحالات الآتية : 
1- الدعاوى الخاصة بعديمى الأهلية و ناقصيها و الغائبين و المفقودين . 
2- الدعاوى المتعلقة بالأوقاف الخيرية و الهبات و الوصايا المرصدة للبر . 
3- عدم الأختصاص لأنتفاء ولاية جهة القضاء . 
4- دعاوى رد القضاء و أعضاء النيابة و مخاصمتهم . 
5- الصلح الواقى من الإفلاس . 
6- الدعوى التى ترى النيابة العامة التدخل فيها لتعلقها بالنظام العام أو الآداب . 
7- كل حالة أخرى ينص القانون على جواز تدخلها فيها . 

مادة 90 
---- 
يجوز للمحكمة فى أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى أن تأمر بإرسال ملف القضية إلى النيابة إذا عرضت فيها مسألة تتعلق بالنظام العام أو الآداب و يكون تدخل النيابة العامة فى هذه الحالة وجوبياً . 

مادة 91 
---- 
تعتبر النيابة ممثلة فى الدعوى متى قدمت مذكرة برأيها فيها و لا يتعين حضورها إلا إذا نص القانون على ذلك . 
و فى جميع الأحوال لا يتعين حضور النيابة عند النطق بالحكم . 

مادة 92 
---- 
فى جميع الأحوال التى ينص فيها القانون على تدخل النيابة العامة ، يجب على قلم كتاب المحكمة إخبار النيابة كتابة بمجرد قيد الدعوى فإذا عرضت أثناء نظر الدعوى مسألة مما تتدخل فيها النيابة ، فيكون إخطارها بناء على أمر من المحكمة . 

مادة 93 
---- 
تمنح النيابة بناء على طلبها ميعاد سبعة أيام على الأقل لتقديم مذكرة بأقوالها . و يبدأ هذا الميعاد من اليوم الذى يرسل لها فيه ملف القضية مشتملاً على مستندات الخصوم و مذكراتهم . 

مادة 94 
---- 
يكون تدخل النيابة فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى قبل إقفال باب المرافعة فيها . 

مادة 95 
---- 
فى جميع الدعاوى التى تكون فيها النيابة طرفاً منضماً لا يجوز للخصوم بعد تقديم أقوالها و طلباتها أن يطلبوا الكلام و لا أن يقدموا مذكرات جديدة و إنما يجوز لهم أن يقدموا للمحكمة بياناً كتابياً لتصحيح الوقائع التى ذكرتها النيابة . 
ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة فى الأحوال الأستثنائية التى ترى فيها قبول مستندات جديدة أو مذكرات تكميلية أن تأذن فى تقديمها و فى إعادة المرافعة و تكون النيابة أخر من يتكلم . 

مادة 96 
---- 
للنيابة العامة الطعن فى الحكم فى الأحوال التى يوجب القانون أو يجيز تدخلها فيها إذا خالف الحكم قاعدة من قواعد النظام العام أو إذا نص القانون على ذلك . 
إجراءات الجلسات 
مادة 97 
---- 
تجرى المرافعة فى أول جلسة و إذا قدم المدعى أو المدعى عليه فى هذه الجلسة مستنداً كان فى إمكانه تقديمه فى الميعاد المقرر فى المادة 65 قبلته المحكمة إذا لم يترتب على ذلك تأجيل نظر الدعوى فإذا ترتب على قبول المستند تأجيل نظر الدعوى حكمت عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن ثلاثين جنيها و لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه . 
و مع ذلك يجوز لكل من المدعى و المدعى عليه أن يقدم مستنداً رداً على دفاع خصمه أو طلباته العارضة . 

مادة 98 
---- 
لا يجوز تأجيل الدعوى أكثر من مرة لسبب واحد يرجع إلى أحد الخصوم على أن لا تتجاوز فترة التأجيل ثلاثة أسابيع . 

مادة 99 
------- 
تحكم المحكمة على من يتخلف من العاملين بها أو من الخصوم عن إيداع المستندات أو عن القيام بأى إجراء من إجراءات المرافعات فى الميعاد الذى حددته له المحكمة بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات و لا تجاوز مائة جنيه و يكون ذلك بقرار يثبت فى محضر الجلسة له ما للاحكام من قوة تنفيذية ، و لا يقبل الطعن فيه بأى طريق و لكن للمحكمة أن تقبل المحكوم عليه من الغرامة كلها أو بعضها إذا أبدى عذراً مقبولاً .و يجوز للمحكمة بدلاً من الحكم على المدعى بالغرامة أن تحكم بوقف الدعوى لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر بعد سماع أقوال المدعى عليه . 
و إذا مضت مدة الوقف و لم يطلب المدعى السير فى دعواه خلال الثلاثين يوماً التالية لآنتهائها ، أو لم ينفذ ما أمرت به المحكمة حكمت عليه المحكمة بأعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن 

مادة 100 
---- 
تنفيذ أحكام الغرامات يكون بعد إخبار المحكوم عليه بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول من قلم الكتاب . 
نظام الجلسات 

مادة 101 
------- 
تكون المرافعة علنية إلا إذا رأت المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم إجراءاها سراً محافظة على النظام العام أو مراعاة للآداب أو لحرمة الأسرة . 

مادة 102 
------ 
يجب الأستماع إلى أقوال الخصوم حال المرافعة و لا تجوز مقاطعتهم إلا إذا خرجوا عن موضوع الدعوى أو مقتضيات الدفاع فيها و يكون المدعى عليه أخر من يتكلم . 

مادة 103 
---- 
للخصوم أن يطلبوا إلى المحكمة فى أية حال تكون عليها الدعوى إثبات ما أتفقوا عليه فى محضر الجلسة و يوقع منهم أو من وكلائهم ، فإذا كانوا قد كتبوا ما أتفقوا عليه الحق الأتفاق المكتوب بمحضر الجلسة و أثبت محتواه فيه . و يكون لمحضر الجلسة فى الحالتين قوة السند التنفيذى و تعطى صورته وفقاً للقواعد المقررة لأعطاء صور الأحكام . 
و مع ذلك فإذا كان طلب الخصوم يتضمن إثبات أتفاقهم على صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية ، فلا يحكم بالحاق ما أتفقوا عليه - كتابة أو شفاهة - بمحضر الجلسة إلا إذا تم شهر الأتفاق المكتوب أو صورة رسمية من محضر الجلسة الذى أثبت فيه الأتفاق . 

مادة 104 
---- 
ضبط الجلسة و إدارتها منوطان برئيسها ، و له فى سبيل ذلك و مع مراعاة أحكام قانون المحاماة ، أن تخرج من قاعة الجلسة من يخل بنظامها ، فإن لم يمتثل و تمادى ، كان للمحكمة أن تحكم على الفور بحبسه أربعاً و عشرين ساعة أو بتغريمه عشرة جنيهات و يكون حكماً ذلك نهائياً . 
فإذا كان الإخلال قد وقع ممن يؤدون وظيفة فى المحكمة كان لها أن توقع أثناء إنعقاد الجلسة ما لرئيس المصلحة توقيعه من الجزاءات التأديبية . و للمحكمة إلى ما قبل إنتهاء الجلسة أن ترجع عن الحكم الذى تصدره بناء على الفقرتين السابقتين 

مادة 105 
---- 
للمحكمة و لو من تلقاء نفسها أن تأمر بمحو العبارات الخارجة أو المخالفة للآداب أو للنظام العام من أية ورقة من أوراق المرافعات أو المذكرات . 

مادة 106 
---- 
مع مراعاة أحكام قانون المحاماة يأمر رئيس الجلسة بكتابة محضر عن كل جريمة تقع أثناء إنعقادها و بما يرى إتخاذه من إجراءات التحقيق ثم يأمر بإحالة الأوراق إلى النيابة لإجراء ما يلزم فيها . 
فإذا كانت الجريمة التى وقعت جناية أو جنحة كان له إذا أقتضت الحال أن يأمر بالقبض على من وقعت منه 

مادة 107 
---- 
مع مراعاة أحكام قانون المحاماة للمحكمة أن تحاكم من تقع منه أثناء أنعقادها جنحة تعد على هيئتها أو على أحد العاملين بالمحكمة ، و تحكم عليه فوراً بالعقوبة . 
و للمحكمة أيضاً أن تحاكم كل من شهد زوراً بالجلسة و تحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة لشهادة الزور . 
و يكون حكم المحكمة فى هذه الأحوال نافذاً و لو حصل إستئنافه . 
الدفوع 

مادة 108 
------ 
الدفع بعدم الأختصاص المحلى و الدفع بإحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة أخرى لقيام ذات النزاع أمامها أو للارتباط ، و الدفع بالبطلان وسائر الدفوع المتعلقة بالإجراءات يجب إبداؤها معاً قبل إبداء أى طلب أو دفاع فى الدعوى أو دفع بعدم القبول و إلا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها . و يسقط حق الطاعن فى هذه الدفوع إذا لم يبدها فى صحيفة الطعن . 
و يحكم فى هذه الدفوع على أستقلال ما لم تأمر المحكمة بضمها إلى الموضوع و عندئذ تبين المحكمة ما حكمت به فى كل منها على حدة . 
و يجب إبداء جميع الوجوه التى يبنى عليها الدفع المتعلق بالإجراءات . 

مادة 109 
---- 
الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة لأنتفاء ولايتها أو بسبب نوع الدعوى أو قيمتها تحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها . 
و يجوز الدفع به فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى . 

مادة 110 
---- 
على المحكمة إذا قضت بعدم إختصاصها أن تأمر بإحالة الدعوى بحالتها إلى المحكمة المختصة ، و لو كان عدم الإختصاص متعلقاً بالولاية و يجوز لها عندئذ أن تحكم بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة جنيه و تلتزم المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى بنظرها . 

مادة 111 
---- 
إذا أتفق الخصوم على التقاضى أمام محكمة غير المحكمة المرفوعة إليها الدعوى جاز للمحكمة أن تأمر بإحالة الدعوى إلى المحكمة التى أتفقوا عليها . 
مادة 112 
---- 
إذا رفع النزاع ذاته إلى محكمتين وجب إبداء الدفع أمام أى من المحكمتين ، و تلتزم المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى بنظرها . 

مادة 113 
---- 
كلما حكمت المحكمة فى الأحوال المتقدمة بالإحالة كان عليها أن تحدد للخصوم الجلسة التى يحضرون فيها أمام المحكمة التى أحيلت إليها الدعوى و على قلم الكتاب إخبار الغائبين من الخصوم بذلك بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول . 

مادة 114 
---- 
بطلان صحف الدعاوى و إعلانها و بطلان أوراق التكليف بالحضور الناشئ عن عيب فى الإعلان أو فى بيان المحكمة أو فى تاريخ الجلسة يزول بحضور المعلن إليه فى الجلسة أو بإيداع مذكرة بدفاعه . 

مادة 115 
---- 
الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى يجوز إبداؤه فى أية حالة تكون عليها . 
و إذا رأت المحكمة أن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لأنتفاء صفة المدعى عليه على أساس ، و أجلت الدعوى لإعلان ذى الصفة و يجوز لها فى هذه الحالة الحكم على المدعى بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسون جنيها . 
و إذا تعلق الأمر بأحدى الوزارات ، أو الهيئات العامة ، أو مصلحة من المصالح ، أو بشخص أعتبارى عام ،أو خاص ، فيكفى فى تحديد الصفة أن يذكر أسم الجهة المدعى عليها فى صحيفة الدعوى . 

مادة 116 
---- 
الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسبق الفصل فيها تقضى به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها . 
اختصام الغير وإدخال ضامن 

مادة 117 
---- 
للخصم أن يدخل فى الدعوى من كان يصح أختصامه فيها عند رفعها ، و يكون ذلك بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة مع مرعاة حكم المادة 66 . 

مادة 118 
---- 
للمحكمة و لو من تلقاء نفسها أن تأمر بأدخال من ترى إدخاله لمصلحة العدالة أو لأظهار الحقيقة . 
و تعين المحكمة ميعاداً لا يجاوز ثلاثة أسابيع لحضور من تأمر بإدخاله و من يقوم من الخصوم بإدخاله و يكون ذلك بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى . 

مادة 119 
---- 
يجب على المحكمة فى المواد المدنية أجابة الخصم إلى طلب تأجيل الدعوى لأدخال ضامن فيها إذا كان الخصم قد كلف ضامنه الحضور خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ إعلانه بالدعوى أو قيام السبب الموجب للضمان أو إذا كانت الثمانية أيام المذكورة لم تنقض قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى . 
و فيما عدا هذه الحالة يكون التأجيل لأدخال الضامن جوازياً للمحكمة و يراعى فى تقدير الأجل مواعيد الحضور . 
و يكون إدخال الخصم للضامن بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى . 

مادة 120 
---- 
يقضى فى طلب الضمان و فى الدعوى الأصلية بحكم واحد كلما أمكن ذلك و إلا فصلت المحكمة فى طلب الضمان بعد الحكم فى الدعوى الأصلية . 

مادة 121 
---- 
إذا أمرت المحكمة بضم طلب الضمان إلى الدعوى الأصلية يكون الحكم الصادر على الضمان عند الإقتضاء حكماً للمدعى الأصلى و لو لم يكن قد وجه إليه طلبات . 
و يجوز لطالب الضمان أن يطلب إخراجه من الدعوى إذا لم يكن مطالباً بإلتزام شخصى . 

مادة 122 
---- 
إذا رأت المحكمة أن طلب الضمان لا أساس له جاز لها الحكم على المدعى الضمان بالتعويضات الناشئة عن التأخير الفصل فى الدعوى الأصلية . 
الطلبات العارضة 

مادة 123 
---- 
تقدم الطلبات العارضة من المدعى أو من المدعى عليه إلى المحكمة بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة أو بطلب يقدم شفاها فى الجلسة فى حضور الخصم و يثبت فى محضرها و لا تقبل الطلبات العارضة بعد إقفال باب المرافعة 

مادة 124 
---- 
للمدعى أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة : 
1- ما يتضمن تصحيح الطلب الأصلى أو تعديل موضوعه لمواجهة ظروف طرأت أو تبينت بعد رفع الدعوى . 
2- ما يكون مكملاً للطلب الأصلى أو مترتباً عليه أو متصلاً به أتصالاً لا يقبل التجزئة . 
3- ما يتضمن أضافة أو تغييراً فى سبب الدعوى مع بقاء موضوع الطلب الأصلى على حاله . 
4- طلب الأمر بإجراء تحفظى أو وقتى . 
5- ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطاً بالطلب الأصلى . 

مادة 125 
---- 
للمدعى عليه أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة : 
1- طلب المقاصة القضائية و طلب الحكم له بالتعويضات عن ضرر لحقه من الدعوى الأصلية أو من أى إجراء فيها . 
2- أى طلب يترتب على اجابته إلا يحكم للمدعى بطلباته كلها أو بعضها أو أن يحكم له بها مقيدة بقيد لمصلحة المدعى عليه . 
3- أى طلب يكون متصلاً بالدعوى الأصلية أتصالاً لا يقبل التجزئة . 
4- ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطاً بالدعوى الأصلية . 

مادة 126 
---- 
يجوز لكل ذى مصلحة أن يتدخل فى الدعوى منضماً لأحد الخصوم أو طالباً الحكم لنفسه بطلب مرتبط بالدعوى . 
و يكون التدخل بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة أو بطلب يقدم شفاهة فى الجلسة فى حضورهم و يثبت فى محضرها و لا يقبل التدخل بعد إقفال باب المرافعة . 

مادة 126 مكرراً 
------- 
لا يقبل الطلب العارض أو طلب التدخل إذا كان محله صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا تم شهر صحيفة هذا الطلب أو صورة رسمية من محضر الجلسة الذى أثبت فيه . 

مادة 127 
---- 
تحكم المحكمة فى كل نزاع يتعلق بقبول الطلبات العارضة أو التدخل و لا يترتب على الطلبات العارضة أو التدخل أرجاء الحكم فى الدعوى الأصلية كلما أمكن ذلك و إلا أستبقت الطلب العارض أو طلب التدخل للحكم فيه بعد تحقيقه . 
وقف الخصومة 

مادة 128 
---- 
يجوز وقف الدعوى بناء على أتفاق الخصوم على عدم السير فيها مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر من تاريخ إقرار المحكمة لأتفاقهم و لكن لا يكون لهذا الوقف أثر فى أى ميعاد حتمى يكون القانون قد حدده لإجراء ما . 
و إذا لم تعجل الدعوى فى ثمانية الأيام التالية لنهاية الأجل اعتبرالمدعى تاركاً دعواه والمستأنف تاركاً استئنافه . 

مادة 129 
---- 
فى غير الأحوال التى نص فيها القانون على وقف الدعوى وجوباً أو جوازاً يكون للمحكمة أن تأمر بوقفها كلما رأت تعليق حكمها فى موضوعها على الفصل فى مسألة أخرى يتوقف عليها الحكم 
و بمجرد زوال سبب الوقف يكون للخصوم تعجيل الدعوى . 

مادة 130 
--------- 
ينقطع سير الخصومة بحكم القانون بوفاة أحد الخصوم أو بفقده أهلية الخصومة ، أو بزوال صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه من النائبين ، إلا إذا كانت الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم فى موضوعها . 
و مع ذلك إذا طلب أحد الخصوم أجلاً لإعلان من يقوم مقام الخصم الذى تحقق فى شأنه سبب الإنقطاع . وجب على المحكمة - قبل أن تقضى بإنقطاع سير الخصومة - أن تكلفه بالإعلان خلال أجل تحدده له ، فإذا لم يقم به خلال الأجل دون عذر قضت المحكمة بإنقطاع سير الخصومة منذ لم تحقق سببه . و لا تنقطع الخصومة بوفاة وكيل الدعوى ، و لا بزوال وكالته بالتنحى أو بالعزل ، و للمحكمة أن تمنح أجلاً مناسباً للخصم الذى توفى وكيله ، أو أنقضت وكالته إذا كان قد بادر فعين له وكيلاً جديداً خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً التالية لإنقضاء الوكالة الأولى . 

مادة 131 
---- 
تعتبر الدعوى مهيأة للحكم فى موضوعها متى كان الخصوم قد أبدوا أقوالهم و طلباتهم الختامية فى جلسة المرافعة قبل الوفاة أو فقد أهلية الخصومة ، أو زوال الصفة . 

مادة 132 
---- 
يترتب على إنقطاع الخصومة وقف جميع مواعيد المرافعات التى كانت جارية فى حق الخصوم و بطلان جميع الإجراءات التى تحصل أثناء الإنقطاع . 

مادة 133 
---- 
تستأنف الدعوى سيرها بصحيفة تعلن إلى من يقوم مقام الخصم الذى توفى أو فقد أهليته للخصومة أو زالت صفته ، بناء على طلب الطرف الأخر ، بصحيفة تعلن إلى هذا الطرف بناء على طلب أولئك . 
و كذلك تستأنف الدعوى سيرها إذا حضر الجلسة التى كانت محددة لنظرها و أرث المتوفى ، أو من يقوم مقام من فقد أهلية الخصومة ، أو مقام من زالت عنه الصفة و باشر السير فيها . 
سقوط الخصومة وانقضائها 
مادة 134 
---- 
لكل ذى مصلحة من الخصوم فى حالة عدم السير فى الدعوى بفعل المدعى أو أمتناعه أن يطلب الحكم بسقوط الخصومة متى أنقضت سنة من أخر إجراء صحيح من إجراءات التقاضى . 

مادة 135 
---- 
لا تبدأ مدة سقوط الخصومة فى حالات الإنقطاع إلا من اليوم الذى قام فيه من يطلب الحكم بسقوط الخصومة بإعلان ورثة خصمه الذى توفى ، أو من قام مقام من فقد أهليته للخصومة أو مقام من زالت صفته بوجود الدعوى بينه و بين خصمه الأصلى . 

مادة 136 
---- 
يقدم طلب الحكم بسقوط الخصومة إلى المحكمة المقامة أمامها الدعوى المطلوب أسقاط الخصومة فيها بالأوضاع المعتادة لرفع الدعوى . 
و يجوز التمسك بسقوط الخصومة فى صورة دفع إذا عجل المدعى دعواه بعد إنقضاء السنة . 
و يكون تقديم الطلب أو الدفع ضد جميع المدعين أو المستأنفين و إلا كان غير مقبول . 

مادة 137 
---- 
يترتب على الحكم بسقوط الخصومة سقوط الأحكام الصادرة فيها بإجراء الأثبات ، و إلغاء جميع إجراءات الخصومة بما فى ذلك رفع الدعاوى و لكنه لا يسقط الحق فى أصل الدعوى و لا فى الأحكام القطعية الصادرة فيها و لا فى الإجراءات السابقة لتلك الأحكام أو الإقرارات الصادرة من الخصوم أو الإيمان التى حلفوها . 
على أن هذا السقوط لا يمنع الخصوم من أن يتمسكوا بإجراءات التحقيق و أعمال الخبرة التى تمت ما لم تكن باطلة فى ذاتها . 

مادة 138 
---- 
متى حكم بسقوط الخصومة فى الأستئناف اعتبرالحكم المستأنف انتهائياً فى جميع الأحوال . 
و متى حكم بسقوط الخصومة فى الألتماس إعادة النظر قبل الحكم بقبول الألتماس سقط طلب الألتماس نفسه ، أما بعد الحكم بقبول الألتماس فتسرى القواعد السالفة الخاصة بالأستئناف أو بأول درجة حسب الأحوال . 

مادة 139 
---- 
تسرى المدة المقررة لسقوط الخصومة فى حق جميع الأشخاص و لو كانوا عديمى الأهلية أو ناقصيها . 

مادة 140 
---- 
فى جميع الأحوال تنقضى الخصومة بمضى ثلاث سنوات على أخر إجراء صحيح فيها و مع ذلك لا يسرى حكم الفقرة السابقة على الطعن بطريق النقض . 
ترك الخصومة 
مادة 141 
---- 
يكون ترك الخصومة بإعلان من التارك لخصمه على يد محضر أو ببيان صريح فى مذكرة موقعة من التارك أو من وكيله مع إطلاع خصمه عليها أو بأبدائه شفوياً فى الجلسة و إثباته فى المحضر . 

مادة 142 
---- 
لا يتم الترك بعد إبداء المدعى عليه طلباته إلا بقبوله و مع ذلك لا يلتفت لأعتراضه على الترك إذا كان قد دفع بعدم أختصاص المحكمة ، أو بإحالة القضية إلى محكمة أخرى ، أو ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى أو طلب غير ذلك مما يكون القصد منه منع المحكمة من المضى فى سماع الدعوى . 

مادة 143 
---- 
يترتب على ترك إلغاء جميع إجراءات الخصومة بما فى ذلك رفع الدعوى و الحكم على التارك بالمصاريف ، و لكن لا يمس ذلك الحق المرفوعة به الدعوى . 
مادة 144 
---- 
إذا نزل الخصم مع قيام الخصومة عن إجراء أو ورقة المرافعات صراحة أو ضمناً أعتبر الإجراء أو الورقة كأن لم يكن . 

مادة 145 
---- 
الـنزول عـن الحكـم يستتبـع الـنزول عـن الحـق الثـابـت بــه . 

عدم صلاحية القضاة وردهم 
مادة 146 
------ 
يكون القاضى غير صالح لنظر الدعوى ممنوعاً من سماعها و لو لم يرد أحد من الخصوم فى الأحوال الآتية : 
1- إذا كان قريباً أو صهراً لأحد الخصوم إلى الدرجة الرابعة . 
2- إذا كان له أو لزوجته خصومة قائمة مع أحد الخصوم فى الدعوى و مع زوجته . 
3- إذا كان وكيلاً لأحد الخصوم فى أحد أعماله الخصوصية وصياً عليه أو مظنونة وراثته له ، أو كانت له صلة قرابة أو مصاهرة للدرجة الرابعة بوصى أحد الخصوم أو بالقيم عليه أو بأحد أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركة المختصمة أو بأحد مديريها و كان لهذا العضو أو المدير مصلحة شخصية فى الدعوى . 
4- إذا كان له أو لزوجته أو لأحد أقاربه أو أصهاره على عمود النسب أو لمن يكون هو وكيلاً عنه أو وصياً أو قيماً عليه مصلحة الدعوى القائمة . 
5- إذا كان قد أفتى أو ترافع عن أحد الخصوم فى الدعوى أو كتب فيها و لو قبل أشتغاله بالقضاء ، أو كان قد سبق نظرها قاضيها أو خبيراً أو محكماً ، أو كان قد أدى شهادة فيها . 

مادة 147 

---- 
يقع باطلاً عمل القاضى أو قضاؤه فى الأحوال المنتظمة الذكر و لو تم بأتفاق الخصوم . 
و إذا وقع هذا البطلان فى حكم صدر من محكمة النقض جاز للخصم أن يطلب منها إلغاء الحكم و إعادة نظر الطعن أمام دائرة أخرى . 

مادة 148 

-------- 
يجوز رد القاضى لأحد الأسباب الآتية : 
1- إذا كان له او لزوجته دعوى مماثلة للدعوى التى ينظرها ، أو إذا وجدت لأحدهما خصومة مع أحد الخصوم ، أو لزوجته بعد قيام الدعوى المطروحة على القاضى ما لم تكن هذه الدعوى قد أقيمت بقصد رده عن نظر الدعوى المطروحة . 
2- إذا كان لمطلقته التى له منها ولد أو لأحد أقاربه أو أصهاره على عمود النسب خصومة قائمة أمام القضاء مع أحد الخصوم فى الدعوى أو مع زوجته ما لك تكن هذه الخصومة قد أقيمت بعد قيام الدعوى المطروحة على القاضى بقصد رده . 
3- إذا كان أحد الخصوم خادماً له ، أو كان هو قد اعتاد مؤاكلة أحد الخصوم أو مساكنته . أو كان تلقى منه هدية قبيل رفع الدعوى أو بعده . 
4-إذا كان بينه و بين أحد الخصوم عداوة أو مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته الحكم بغير ميل 

مادة 149 

---- 
على القاضى فى الأحوال المذكورة فى المادة السابقة أن يخبر المحكمة فى غرفة المشورة أو رئيس المحكمة الأبتدائية -على حسب الأحوال - بسبب الرد القائم به و ذلك للإذن له بالتنحى . و يثبت هذا كله فى محضر خاص يحفظ بالمحكمة . 

مادة 150 

---- 
يجوز للقاضى فى غير أحوال الرد المذكورة ، إذا أستشعر الحرج من نظر الدعوى لأى سبب ، أن يعرض أمر تنحيه على المحكمة فى غرفة المشورة ، أو على رئيس المحكمة للنظر فى إقراراه على التنحى . 

مادة 151 

---- 
يجب تقديم طلب الرد قبل تقديم أى دفع أو دفاع و إلا سقط الحق فيه . 
فإذا كان الرد فى حق قاض منتدب لأجراء من إجراءات الأثبات فيقدم الطلب خلال ثلاثة أيام من يوم ندبه إذا كان قرارالندب صادراً فى حضور طالب الرد ، فإن كان صادراً فى غيبته تبدأ الأيام الثلاثة من يوم إعلانه به . 
و يجوز طلب الرد إذا حدثت أسبابه بعد المواعيد المقررة ، أو إذا أثبت طالب الرد أنه لم يعلم إلا بعد مضى تلك المواعيد .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون المرافعات 
أحكام عامة 
مادة 1 
---- 
تسرى قوانين المرافعات على ما لم يكن فصل فيه من الدعاوى أو ما لم يكن تم من الإجراءات قبل تاريخ العمل بها . و يستثنى من ذلك : 
(1) القوانين المعدلة للاختصاص متى كان تاريخ العمل بها بعد إقفال باب المرافعة فى الدعوى. 
(2) القوانين المعدلة للمواعيد متى كان الميعاد قد بدأ قبل تاريخ العمل بها . 
(3) القوانين المنظمة لطرق الطعن بالنسبة لما صدر من الأحكام قبل تاريخ العمل بها متى كانت هذه القوانين ملغية أو منشئة لطريق من تلك الطرق . 

مادة 2 
---- 
كل إجراء من إجراءات المرافعات تم صحيحاً فى ظل قانون معمول به يبقى صحيحاً ما لم ينص على غير ذلك . 
و لا يجرى ما يستحدث من مواعيد السقوط إلا من تاريخ العمل بالقانون الذى أستحدثها 

مادة 3 
---- 
لا يقبل أى طلب أو دعوى لا تكون لصاحبه فيه مصلحة قائمة يقرها القانون ، و مع ذلك تكفى المصلحة المحتملة إذا كان الغرض من الطلب الإحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق أو الاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه . 

مادة 4 
------ 
إذا كان القانون الواجب التطبيق فى مسائل الأحوال الشخصية يحدد للخصم ميعاداً لاتخاذ صفة كان له أن يطلب تأجيل الدعوى حتى ينقضى هذا الميعاد و ذلك دون إخلال بحقه فى إبدأ ما لديه من دفوع بعد إنتهاء الأجل . 
مادة 5 
------ 
إذا نص القانون على ميعاد حتمى لاتخاذ إجراء يحصل بالإعلان فلا يعتبر الميعاد مرعياً إلا إذا تم إعلان الخصم خلاله . 
مادة 6 
------ 
كل إعلان أو تنفيذ يكون بواسطة المحضرين بناء على طلب الخصم أو قلم الكتاب أو أمر المحكمة و يقوم الخصم أو وكلاؤهم بتوجيه الإجراءات و تقديم أوراقها للمحضرين لاعلانها أو تنفيذها ، كل هذا ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك . 
و لا يسأل المحضرين إلا عن خطئهم فى القيام بوظائفهم . 
مادة 7 
------ 
لا يجوز إجراء أى إعلان أو تنفيذ قبل الساعة السابعة صباحاً و لا بعد الساعة الخامسة مساءاً و لا فى أيام العطلة الرسمية . إلا فى حالات الضرورة و بإذن كتابى من قاضى الأمور الوقتية . 
مادة 8 
------ 
إذا تراءى للمحضر وجه فى الإمتناع عن الإعلان وجب عليه عرض الأمر فوراً على قاضى الأمور الوقتية ليأمر بعد سماع طالب الإعلان بإعلان الورقة أو بعدم إعلانها أو بما يرى إدخاله عليها من تغيير و للطالب أن يتظلم من هذا الأمر إلى المحكمة الأبتدائية فى غرفة المشورة لتفصل نهائياً فى التظلم بعد سماع المحضر و الطالب . 

مادة 9 
------- 
يجب أن تشتمل الأوراق التى يقوم المحضرون بإعلانها على البيانات اللآتية : 
1- تاريخ اليوم و الشهر و السنة و الساعة التى حصل فيها الإعلان . 
2- اسم الطالب و لقبه و مهنته أو وظيفته و موطنه و اسم من يمثله و لقبه و مهنته أو وظيفته و موطنه كذلك ان كان يعمل لغيره . 
3- اسم المحضر و المحكمة التى يعمل بها . 
4- اسم المعلن إليه و لقبه و مهنته أو وظيفته و موطنه فان لم يكن موطنه معلوماً وقت الإعلان فآخر موطن كان له . 
5- اسم و صفة من سلمت إليه صورة الورقة و توقيعه على الأصل بالأستلام . 
6- توقيع المحضر على كل من الأصل و الصورة . 

مادة 10 
----- 
تسلم الأوراق المطلوب إعلانها إلى الشخص نفسه أو فى موطنه و يجوز تسليمها فى الموطن المختار فى الأحول التى بينها القانون . 
و إذا لم يجد المحضر الشخص المطلوب إعلانه فى موطنه كان عليه أن يسلم الورقة إلى من يقرر أنه وكيله أو أنه يعمل فى خدمته أو أنه من الساكنين معه من الأزواج و الأقارب و الأصهار . 

مادة 11 
------- 
إذا لم يجد المحضر من يصح تسليم الورقة إليه طبقاً للمادة السابقة أو أمتنع من وجده من المذكورين فيها عن التوقيع على الأصل بالأستلام أو عن إستلام الصورة وجب عليه أن يسلمها فى اليوم ذاته إلى مأمور القسم أو المركز أو العمدة أو شيخ البلد الذى يقع موطن المعلن إليه فى دائرته حسب الأحوال . و على المحضر خلال أربع و عشرين ساعة أن يوجه إلى المعلن إليه فى موطنه الأصلى أو المختار كتاباً مسجلاً يخبره فيه أن الصور سلمت إلى جهة الإدارة . 
و يجب على المحضر أن يبين ذلك كله فى حينه فى أصل الإعلان و صورته و يعتبر الإعلان منتجاً لآثاره من وقت تسليم الصورة إلى من سلمت إليه قانوناً . 

مادة 12 
------ 
إذا أوجب القانون على الخصم تعيين موطن مختار فلم يفعل أو كان بيانه ناقصاً أو غير صحيح جاز إعلانه فى قلم الكتاب بجميع الأوراق التى كان يصح إعلانه بها فى الموطن المختار . 
و إذا ألغى الخصم موطنه الأصلى أو المختار و لم يخبر بذلك صح إعلانه فيه . و تسلم الصورة عند الإقتضاء إلى جهة الإدارة طبقاً للمادة السابقة . 

مادة 13 
-------- 
فيما عدا ما نص عليه فى قوانين خاصه تسلم صورة الإعلان على الوجه الآتى : 
1- ما يتعلق بالدولة يسلم للوزراء و مديرى المصالح المختصة و المحافظين أو لمن يقوم مقامهم فيما عدا صحف الدعاوى و صحف الطعون و الأحكام فتسلم الصورة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة أو فروعها بالأقاليم حسب الإختصاص المحلى لكل منها . 
2- ما يتعلق بالأشخاص العامة يسلم النائب عنها قانوناً أو لمن يقوم مقامه فيما عدا صحف الدعاوى و صحف الطعون و الأحكام فتسلم الصورة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة أو فروعها بالأقاليم حسب الأختصاص المحلى لكل منها . 
3- ما يتعلق بالشركات التجارية يسلم فى مركز إدارة الشركة لأحد الشركاء المتضامنين أو لرئيس مجلس الإدارة أو للمدير أو لمن يقوم مقامهم فإن لم يكن للشركة مركز تسلم لواحد من هؤلاء لشخصه أو فى موطنه . 
4- ما يتعلق بالشركات المدنية و الجمعيات و المؤسسات الخاصة و سائر الأشخاص الأعتبارية يسلم بمركز ادارتها للنائب عنها بمقتضى عقد انشائها أو نظامها أو لمن يقوم مقامه فإذا لم يكن لها مركز سلمت الصورة للنائب عنها لشخصه أو فى موطنه . 
5- ما يتعلق بالشركات الأجنبية التى لها فرع أو وكيل فى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة يسلم إلى هذا الفرع أو الوكيل . 
6- ما يتعلق بأفراد القوات المسلحة و من فى حكمهم يسلم بوساطة النيابة العامة إلى الإدارة القضائية المختصة بالقوات المسلحة . 
7- ما يتعلق بالمسجونين يسلم لمأمور السجن . 
8- ما يتعلق ببحارة السفن التجارية أو بالعاملين فيها يسلم للربان . 
9- ما يتعلق بالأشخاص الذين لهم موطن معلوم فى الخارج يسلم للنيابة العامة و على النيابة العامة ارسالها لوزارة الخارجية لتوصيلها بالطرق الدبلوماسية و يجوز أيضاً فى هذه الحالة و بشرط المعاملة بالمثل تسليم الصورة مباشرة لمقر البعثة الدبلوماسية للدولة التى يقع بها موطن المراد اعلانه كى تتولى توصيلها إليه . 
و يجب على المحضر خلال أربع و عشرين ساعة من تسليم الصورة للنيابة العامة المختصة ، أن يوجه إلى المعلن إليه فى موطنه المبين بالورقة و على نفقة الطالب كتاباً موصى عليه بعلم الوصول ،يرفق به صورة أخرى ، و يخبره فيه أن الصورة المعلنة سلمت للنيابة العامة ، و يعتبر الإعلان منتجاً لآثاره من وقت تسليم الصورة للنيابة العامة ما لم يكن مما يبدأ منه ميعاد فى حق المعلن إليه ، فلا يبدأ هذا الميعاد إلا من تاريخ تسليم الصورة فى موطن المعلن إليه فى الخارج ، أو توقيعه على إيصال علم الوصول ، أو أمتناعه عن استلام الصورة ، أو التوقيع على أصلها بالأستلام . 
و يصدر وزير العدل قراراً بقواعد تقدير نفقات الأرسال بالبريد و كيفية أدائها . 
10- إذا كان موطن المعلن إليه غير معلوم وجب أن تشتمل الورقة على أخر موطن معلوم له فى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة أو فى الخارج و تسلم صورتها للنيابة . 
و فى جميع الحالات إذا لم يجد المحضر من يصح تسليم الورقة إليه أو أمتنع المراد إعلانه أو من ينوب عنه عن التوقيع على أصلها بالأستلام أو عن استلام الصورة أثبت المحضر ذلك فى حينه فى الأصل و الصورة و تسلم الصورة للنيابة العامة . 

مادة 14 
------- 
تحكم المحكمة بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيها و لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه على طالب الإعلان إذا تعمد ذكر موطن غير صحيح للمعلن إليه بقصد عدم وصول الإعلان إليه . 

مادة 15 
---- 
إذا عين القانون للحضور أو لحصول الإجراء ميعاداً مقدراً بالأيام أو بالشهور أو بالسنين فلا يحسب منه يوم الإعلان أو حدوث الأمر المعتبر فى نظر القانون مجرياً للميعاد ، أما إذا كان الميعاد مما يجب إنقضاؤه قبل الإجراء فلا يجوز حصول الأجراء إلا بعد إنقضاء اليوم الأخير من الميعاد . 
و ينقضى الميعاد بإنقضاء اليوم الأخير منه إذا كان ظرفاً يجب أن يحصل فيه الإجراء . 
و إذا كان الميعاد مقدراً بالساعات كان حساب الساعة التى يبدأ منها و الساعة التى ينقضى بها على الوجه المتقدم . 
و تحسب المواعيد المبينة بالشهر أو السنة بالتقويم الشمسى ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك . 

مادة 16 
------ 
إذا كان الميعاد معيناً فى القانون للحضور أو لمباشرة إجراء فيه زيد عليه يوم لكل مسافة مقدارها خمسون كيلومتراً بين المكان الذى يجب الأنتقال منه و المكان الذى يجب الأنتقال إليه ، و ما يزيد من الكسور على الثلاثين كيلومترا يزداد له يوم على الميعاد ، و لا يجوز أن يجاوز ميعاد المسافة أربعة أيام . 
و يكون ميعاد المسافة خمسة عشر يوماً بالنسبة لمن يقع موطنه فى مناطق الحدود . 

مادة 17 
------ 
ميعاد المسافة لمن يكون موطنه فى الخارج ستون يوماً . 
و يجوز بأمر من قاضى الأمور الوقتية انقاص هذا الميعاد تبعاً لسهولة المواصلات و ظروف الأستعجال و يعلن هذا الأمر مع الورقة . 
و لا يعمل بهذا الميعاد فى حق من يعلن لشخصه فى الجمهورية أثناء و جوده بها انما يجوز لقاضى الأمور الوقتية أو للمحكمة عند نظر الدعوى أن تأمر بمد المواعيد العادية أو بأعتبارها ممتدة على ألا يجاوز فى الحالتين الميعاد الذى كان يستحقه لو أعلن فى موطنه فى الخارج . 

مادة 18 
------ 
إذا صادف أخر ميعاد عطلة رسمية امتد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها . 

مادة 19 
------ 
يترتب البطلان على عدم مراعاة المواعيد و الإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى المواد 6و 7و9و10و11و13 . 

مادة 20 
-------- 
يكون الإجراء باطلاً إذا نص القانون صراحة على بطلانه أو إذا شابه عيب لم يتحقق بسببه الغاية من الإجراء . 

مادة 21 
----- 
لا يجوز التمسك بالبطلان إلا من شرع البطلان لمصلحته . 
و لا يجوز التمسك بالبطلان من الخصم الذى تسبب فيه . و ذلك كله فيما عدا الحالات التى يتعلق فيها البطلان بالنظام العام . 

مادة 22 
-- 
---- 
يزول البطلان إذا نزل عنه من شرع لمصلحته صراحة أو ضمناً و ذلك فيما عدا الحالات التى يتعلق فيها البطلان بالنظام العام . 

مادة 23 
-- 
---- 
يجوز تصحيح الإجراء الباطل و لو بعد التمسك بالبطلان على أن يتم ذلك فى الميعاد المقرر قانوناً لاتخاذ الإجراء ، فإذا لم يكن للإجراء ميعاد مقررفى القانون حددت المحكمة ميعاداً مناسباً لتصحيحه و لا يعتد بالإجراء إلا من تاريخ تصحيحه . 

مادة 24 
------ 
إذا كان الإجراء باطلاً و توفرت فيه عناصر إجراء أخر فإنه يكون صحيحاً بأعتباره الإجراء الذى توفرت عناصره . 
و إذا كان الإجراء باطلاً فى شق منه فإن هذا الشق وحده هو الذى يبطل . 
و لا يترتب على بطلان الإجراء بطلان الإجراءات السابقة عليه أو الإجراءات اللاحقة إذا لم تكن مبنية عليه . 

مادة 25 
------ 
يجب أن يحضر مع القاضى فى الجلسات و فى جميع إجراءات الإثبات كاتب يحرر المحضر و يوقعه مع القاضى و إلا كان العمل باطلاً . 

مادة 26 
----- 
لا يجوز للمحضرين و لا للكتبة و لا لغيرهم من أعوان القضاء أن يباشروا عملاً يدخل فى حدود وظائفهم فى الدعاوى الخاصة بهم أو بأزواجهم أو أقاربهم أو أصهارهم للدرجة الرابعة و إلا كان هذا العمل باطلاً . 

مادة 27 
------ 
قاضى الأمور الوقتية فى المحكمة الإبتدائية هو رئيسها أو من يقوم مقامه أو من يندب لذلك من قضاتها و فى محكمة المواد الجزئية هو قاضيها . 
الاختصاص الدولى للمحاكم 
مادة 28 
------ 
تختص محاكم الجمهورية بنظر الدعاوى التى ترفع على المصرى و لو لم يكن موطن أو محل إقامة فى الجمهورية و ذلك فيما عدا الدعاوى العقارية المتعلقة بمقار واقع فى الخارج . 

مادة 29 
------ 
تختص محاكم الجمهورية بنظر الدعاوى التى ترفع على الأجنبى الذى له موطن أو محل إقامة فى الجمهورية و ذلك فيما عدا الدعاوى العقارية المتعلقة بعقار واقع فى الخارج . 

مادة 30 
------ 
تختص محاكم الجمهورية بنظر الدعاوى التى ترفع على الأجنبى الذى ليس له موطن أو محل إقامة فى الجمهورية و ذلك فى الأحوال الآتية : 
1- إذا كان له فى الجمهورية موطن مختار . 
2- إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمال موجود فى الجمهورية أو كانت متعلقة بإلتزام نشأ أو نفذ أو كان واجباً تنفيذه فيها أو كانت متعلقة بإفلاس أشهر فيها . 
3- إذا كانت الدعوى معارضة فى عقد زواج و كان العقد يراد إبرامه لدى موثق مصرى . 
4- إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بطلب فسخ الزواج أو بالتطليق أو بالإنفصال و كانت مرفوعة من زوجة فقدت جنسية الجمهورية بالزواج متى كان لها موطن فى الجمهورية ، أو كانت الدعوى مرفوعة من زوجة لها موطن فى الجمهورية على زوجها الذى كان له موطن فيها متى كان الزوج قد هجر زوجته و جعل موطنه فى الخارج بعد قيام سبب الفسخ أو التطليق أو الإنفصال أو كان قد أبعد عن الجمهورية . 
5- إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بطلب نفقة للأم أو للزوجة متى كان لهما موطن فى الجمهورية أو للصغير المقيم فيها . 
6- إذا كانت الدعوى بشأن نسب صغير يقيم فى الجمهورية أو بسلب الولاية على نفسه أو الحد منها أو وقفها أو استردادها . 
7- إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسألة الأحوال الشخصية و كان المدعى وطنياً أو كان أجنبياً له موطن فى الجمهورية ، و ذلك إذا لم يكن للمدعى عليه موطن معروف فى الخارج أو إذا كان القانون الوطنى واجب التطبيق فى الدعوى . 
8- إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الولاية على المال متى كان للقاصر أو المطلوب الحجر عليه أو مساعدته قضائياً موطن أو محل إقامة فى الجمهورية أو إذا كان بها أخر موطن أو محل إقامة للغائب . 
9- إذا كان لأحد المدعى عليهم موطن أو محل إقامة فى الجمهورية . 

مادة 31 
---- 
تختص محاكم الجمهورية بمسائل الأرث و بالدعوى المتعلقة بالتركة متى كانت التركة قد أفتتحت فى الجمهورية ، أو كان المورث مصرياً ، أو كانت أموال التركة كلها أو بعضها فى الجمهورية . 

مادة 32 
---- 
تختص محاكم الدولة بالفصل فى الدعوى و لو لم تكن داخلة فى اختصاصها طبقاً للمواد السابقة إذا قبل الخصم ولايتها صراحة أو ضمناً . 

مادة 33 
----- 
إذا رفعت لمحاكم الجمهورية دعوى داخلة فى اختصاصها تكون هذه المحاكم مختصة بالفصل فى المسائل الأولية و الطلبات العارضة على الدعوى الأصلية كما تختص بالفصل فى كل طلب يرتبط بهذه الدعوى و يقتضى حسن سير العدالة أن ينظر معها . 

مادة 34 
------ 
تختص محاكم الجمهورية بالأمر بالإجراءات الوقتية التحفظية التى تنفذ فى الجمهورية و لو كانت غير مختصة بالدعوى الأصلية . 

مادة 35 
---- 
إذا لم يحضر المدعى عليه و لم تكن محاكم الجمهورية مختصة بنظر الدعوى طبقاً للمواد السابقة تحكم بعدم اختصاصها من تلقاء نفسها . 
تقدير الدعوى 
مادة 36 
------ 
تقدر قيمة الدعوى باعتبارها يوم رفع الدعوى و يدخل فى التقدير ما يكون مستحقاً يومئذ من الفوائد و التعويضات و المصاريف و غيرها من الملحقات المقدرة القيمة ، و كذا طلب ما يستجد من الأجرة بعد رفع الدعوى إلى يوم الحكم فيها . 
و فى جميع الأحوال يعتد بقيمة البناء أو الغراس إذا طلبت إزالته . 
و يكون التقدير على أساس أخر طلبات الخصوم . 

مادة 37 
------- 
يراعى فى تقدير قيمة الدعوى ما يأتى : 
1- الدعاوى التى يرجع فى تقدير قيمتها إلى قيمة العقار يكون تقدير هذه القيمة باعتبار ثلاثمائة مثل من قيمة الضريبة الأصلية المربوطة عليه إذا كان العقار مبنياً ، فإن كان من الأراضى يكون التقدير باعتبار مائتى مثل من قيمة الضريبة الأصلية . 
فإذا كان العقار غير مربوط عليه ضريبة قدرت المحكمة قيمته . 
2- الدعاوى المتعلقة بملكية العقارات و المنازعات الموضوعية المتعلقة بالتنفيذ على العقار تقدر قيمتها بقيمة العقار . 
أما الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق أرتفاق فتقدر قيمتها باعتبار ربع قيمة العقار المقرر عليه الحق . 
فإذا كانت متعلقة بحق انتفاع أو بالرقبة قدرت باعتبار نصف قيمة العقار . 
3- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب تقدير قيمة معينة للحكر أو بزيادتها إلى قيمة معينة قدرت بالقيمة السنوية المطلوب تقديرها أو بقيمة الزيادة فى سنة مضروباً كل منهما فى عشرين . 
4- دعاوى الحيازة تقدر قيمتها بقيمة الحق الذى ترد عليه الحيازة . 
5- إذا كانت الدعوى خاصة بإيراد فتقدر عند المنازعة فى سند ترتيبه على أساس مرتب عشرين سنة ان كان مؤبدا و على أساس مرتب عشر سنين ان كان لمدى الحياة . 
6- الدعاوى المتعلقة بالمحاصيل تقدر قيمتها على حسب أسعارها فى أسواقها العامة . 
7- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب صحة عقد أو بإبطاله أو فسخه تقدر قيمتها بقيمة المتعاقد عليه وبالنسبة لعقود البدل تقدر الدعوى بأكبر البدلين قيمة . 
8- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب صحة عقد مستمر أو بإبطاله كان التقدير باعتبار مجموع المقابل النقدى عن مدة العقد كلها . 
و إذا كانت بطلب فسخ العقد كان التقدير باعتبار المقابل النقدى عن المدة الواردة فى العقد فإذا كان العقد قد نفذ فى جزء منه كان التقدير باعتبار المدة الباقية .و إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بامتداد العقد كان التقدير باعتبار المقابل النقدى للمدة التى قام النزاع على امتداد العقد إليها . 
9- و إذا كانت الدعوى بين الدائن و الحاجز و المدين بشأن صحة حجز منقول أو بطلانه تقدر بقيمة الدين المحجوز من أجله . 
و إذا كانت بين دائن و مدينه بشأن رهن حيازة أو حق امتياز أو رهن رسمى أو حق اختصاص تقدر باعتبار قيمة الدين المضمون . 
فإذا كانت مقامة من الغير باستحقاقه للأموال المحجوزة أو المحملة بالحقوق المذكورة كان التقدير باعتبار قيمة هذه الأموال . 
10- دعاوى صحة التوقيع و دعاوى التزوير الأصلية تقدر قيمتها بقيمة الحق المثبت فى الورقة المطلوب الحكم بصحة التوقيع عليها أو بتزويرها . 

مادة 38 
---- 
إذا تضمنت الدعوى طلبات متعددة ناشئة عن سبب قانونى واحد كان التقدير باعتبار قيمتها جملة ، فإن كانت ناشئة عن أسباب قانونية مختلفة كان التقدير باعتبار قيمة كل منها على حدة . 
أما إذا تضمنت دعوى طلبات تعتبر مندمجة فى الطلب الأصلى فتقدر قيمتها بقيمة هذا الطلب وحده . 

مادة 39 
---- 
إذا كانت الدعوى مرفوعة من واحد أو أكثر على واحد أو أكثر بمقتضى سبب قانونى واحد كان التقدير باعتبار قيمة المدعى به دون التفات إلى نصيب كل منهم فيه . 

مادة 40 
---- 
إذا كان المطلوب جزءاً من حق قدرت الدعوى بقيمة هذا الجزء إلا إذا كان الحق كله متنازعاً فيه و لم يكن الجزء المطلوب باقياً منه فيكون التقدير باعتبار قيمة الحق بأكمله . 

مادة 41 
---- 
إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب غير قابل للتقدير بحسب القواعد المتقدمة اعتبرت قيمتها زائدة على خمسة آلاف جنيه . 
الاختصاص النوعى 
مادة 42 
------ 
تختص محكمة المواد الجزئية بالحكم ابتدائياً فى الدعاوى المدنية و التجارية التى لا تجاوز قيمتها خمسة آلاف جنيه و يكون حكمها انتهائياً إذا كانت قيمة الدعوى لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه . 
و ذلك مع عدم الإخلال بما للمحكمة الإبتدائية من إختصاص شامل فى الإفلاس و الصلح الواقى و غير ذلك مما ينص عليه القانون . 

مادة 43 
------ 
تختص محكمة المواد الجزئية كذلك بالحكم ابتدائياً مهما تكن قيمة الدعوى و انتهائيا إذا لم تجاوز قيمتها خمسمائة جنيه فيما يلى : 
1- الدعاوى المتعلقة بالإنتفاع بالمياه و تطهير الترع و المساقى و المصارف . 
2- دعاوى تعيين الحدود و تقدير المسافات فيما يتعلق بالمبانى و الأراضى و المنشآت الضارة إذا لم تكن المليكة أو الحق محل النزاع . 
3- دعاوى قسمة المال الشائع . 
4- الدعاوى المتعلقة بالمطالبة بالأجور و المرتبات و تحديدها . 

مادة 44 
------ 
لا يجوز أن يجمع المدعى فى دعوى الحيازة بينها و بين المطالبة بالحق و إلا سقط إدعاؤه بالحيازة . 
و لا يجوز أن يدفع المدعى عليه دعوى الحيازة بالأستناد إلى الحق ، و لا تقبل دعواه بالحق قبل الفصل فى دعوى الحيازة و تنفيذ الحكم الذى يصدر فيها إلا إذا تخلى بالفعل عن الحيازة لخصمه و كذلك لا يجوز الحكم فى دعاوى الحيازة على أساس ثبوت الحق أو نفيه . 

مادة 44 مكرراً 
---------- 
يجب على النيابة العامة متى عرضت عليها منازعة من منازعات الحيازة ، مدنية كانت أو جنائية ، أن تصدر فيها قراراً وقتياً مسبباً واجب التنفيذ فوراً بعد سماع أقوال أطراف النزاع و إجراء التحقيقات اللازمة و يصدر القرار المشار إليه من عضو نيابة بدرجة رئيس نيابة على الأقل . 
و على النيابة العامة إعلان هذا القرار لذوى الشأن خلال ثلاثة أيام من تايخ صدوره . 
و فى جميع الأحوال يكون التظلم من هذا القرار لكل ذى شأن أمام القاضى المختص بالأمور المستعجلة ، بدعوى ترفع بالإجراءات المعتادة فى ميعاد خمسة عشر يوماً من يوم إعلانه بالقرار ، و يحكم القاضى فى التظلم بحكم وقتى بتأييد القرار أو بتعديله أو بإلغائه ، و له بناء على طلب المتظلم أن يوقف تنفيذ القرار المتظلم منه إلى أن يفصل فى التظلم . 

مادة 45 
------ 
يندب فى مقر المحكمة الأبتدائية قاض من قضاتها ليحكم بصفة مؤقتة و مع عدم المساس بالحق فى المسائل المستعجلة التى يخشى عليها من فوات الوقت . 
أما فى خارج دائرة المدينة التى بها مقر المحكمة الأبتدائية فيكون هذا الأختصاص لمحكمة المواد الجزئية . 
على أن هذا لا يمنع من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع أيضاً بهذه المسائل إذا رفعت لها بطريق التبعية . 

مادة 46 
---- 
لا تختص محكمة المواد الجزئية بالحكم فى الطلب العارض أو الطلب المرتبط بالطلب الأصلى إذا كان بحسب قيمته أو نوعه لا يدخل فى اختصاصها . 
و إذا عرض عليها طلب من هذا القبيل جاز لها أن تحكم فى الطلب الأصلى وحده إذا لم يترتب على ذلك ضرر بسير العدالة و إلا وجب عليها أن تحكم من تلفاء نفسها بإحالة الدعوى الأصلية و الطلب العارض أو المرتبط بحالتهما إلى المحكمة الأبتدائية المختصة و يكون حكم الإحالة غير قابل للطعن . 

مادة 47 
---- 
تختص المحكمة الأبتدائية بالحكم ابتدائياً فى جميع الدعاوى المدنية و التجارية التى ليست من اختصاص محكمة المواد الجزئية و يكون حكمها انتهائياً إذا كانت قيمة الدعوى لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه . 
و تختص كذلك بالحكم فى قضايا الأستئناف الذى يرفع إليها عن الأحكام الصادرة ابتدائيا من محكمة المواد الجزئية أو من قاضى الأمور المستعجلة . 
كما تختص بالحكم فى الطلبات الوقتية أو المستعجلة وسائر الطلبات العارضة و كذلك فى الطلبات المرتبطة بالطلب الأصلى مهما تكن قيمتهما أو نوعها . 

مادة 48 
---- 
تختص محكمة الأستئناف بالحكم فى قضايا الأستئناف الذى يرفع إليها عن الأحكام الصادرة ابتدائياً من المحاكم الأبتدائية . 
الاختصاص المحلى 
مادة 49 
------- 
يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك . 
فإن لم يكن للمدعى عليه موطن فى الجمهورية يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها محل إقامته . 
و إذا تعدد المدعى عليهم كان الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها موطن أحدهم . 

مادة 50 
------ 
فى الدعاوى االعينية العقارية و دعاوى الحيازة يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها العقار أو أحد أجزائه إذا كان واقعاً فى دوائر محاكم متعددة . 
فى الدعاوى الشخصية العقارية يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها العقار أو موطن المدعى عليه . 

مادة 51 
---- 
فى الدعاوى الجزئية التى ترفع على الحكومة أو وحدات الإدارة المالية أو الهيئات العامة أو المؤسسات العامة يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها مقر المحافظة ، مع مراعاة القواعد المتقدمة . 

مادة 52 
---- 
فى الدعاوى المتعلقة بالشركات أو الجمعيات القائمة أو التى فى دور التصفية أو المؤسسات الخاصة يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها مركز إدارتها سواء أكانت الدعوى على الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة أم من الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة أو أحد الشركاء أو الأعضاء أم من شريك أو عضو على أخر . 
و يجوز رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها فرع الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة و ذلك فى المسائل المتصلة بهذاالفرع . 

مادة 53 
---- 
الدعاوى المتعلقة بالرتكات التى ترفع قبل قسمة التركة من الدائن أو من بعض الورثة على بعض تكون من اختصاص المحكمة التى يقع دائرتها أخر موطن للمتوفى . 

مادة 54 
---- 
فى مسائل الإفلاس يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى قضت به . 

مادة 55 
---- 
فى المواد التجارية يكون الأختصاص لمحكمة المدعى عليه أو للمحكمة التى تم الأتفاق و نفذ كله أو بعضه فى دائرتها أو للمحكمة التى يجب تنفيذ الأتفاق فى دائرتها . 

مادة 56 
---- 
فى المنازعات المتعلقة بالتوريدات و المقاولات و أجرة المساكن و أجور العمال و الصناع و الإجراء يكون الأختصاص لمحكمة موطن المدعى عليه أو للمحكمة التى تم الأتفاق أونفذ فى دائرتها متى كان فيها موطن المدعى . 

مادة 57 
---- 
فى الدعاوى المتعلقة بالنفقات يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه أو موطن المدعى . 

مادة 58 
---- 
فى المنازعات المتعلقة بطلب قيمة التأمين يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها موطن المستفيد أو مكان المال المؤمن عليه . 

مادة 59 
---- 
فى الدعاوى المتضمنة طلب اتخاذ اجراء وقتى يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه أو المحكمة المطلوب حصول الإجراء فى دائرتها . 
و فى المنازعات المستعجلة المتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام و السندات يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يجرى فى دائرتها التنفيذ . 

مادة 60 
---- 
تختص المحكمة التى تنظر الدعوى الأصلية بالفصل فى الطلبات العارضة على أنه يجوز للمدعى عليه فى طلب الضمان أن يتمسك بعدم اختصاص المحكمة إذا أثبت أن الدعوى الأصلية لم تقم إلا بقصد جلبه أمام محكمة غير محكمته . 

مادة 61 
---- 
إذا لم يكن للمدعى عليه موطن و لا محل إقامة فى الجمهورية و لم يتيسر تعيين المحكمة المختصة على موجب الأحكام المتقدمة يكون الأختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها موطن المدعى أو محل إقامته فإن لم يكن له موطن و لا محل إقامة كان الأختصاص لمحكمة القاهرة . 

مادة 62 
---- 
إذا أتفق على أختصاص محكمة معينة يكون الأختصاص لهذه المحكمة أو للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه . 
على أنه فى الحالات التى ينص فيها القانون على تحويل الأختصاص لمحكمة على خلاف حكم المادة 49 لا يجوز الأتفاق مقدماً على ما يخالف هذا الأختصاص . 
رفع الدعوى وقيدها 
مادة 63 
-------- 
ترفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة بناء على طلب المدعى بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك . و يجب أن تشمل صحيفة الدعوى على البيانات الآتية : 
1- أسم المدعى و لقبه و مهنته أو وظيفته و موطنه و اسم من يمثله و لقبه و مهنته أو وظيفته و صفته و موطنه . 
2-اسم المدعى عليه و لقبه و مهنته أو وظيفته و موطنه فإن لم يكن موطنه معلوماً فأخر موطن كان له . 
3- تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة . 
4- المحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى . 
5- بيان موطن مختار للمدعى فى البلدة التى بها مقر المحكمة ان لم يكن موطنه فيها . 
6- وقائع الدعوى و طلبات المدعى و أسانيدها . 

مادة 64 
------ 
يكون حضور الخصوم فى الدعاوى الجزئية التى ترفع أبتداء فى اليوم و الساعة المحددين بصحيفة أفتتاح الدعوى أمام مجلس صلح يتولى التوفيق بين الخصوم و ذلك فيما عدا الدعاوى التى لا يجوز فيها الصلح و الدعاوى المستعجلة و منازعات التنفيذ و الطلبات الخاصة بأوامر الأداء . 
و يشكل مجلس الصلح المشار إليه برئاسة أحد وكلاء النائب العام ، و يعقد جلساته فى مقر محكمة المواد الجزئية المختصة بنظر النزاع . و عليه أن ينتهى من مهمته فى مدى ثلاثين يوماً لا يجوز مدها إلا بأتفاق الطرفين و لمدة لا تجاوز ثلاثين يوماً أخرى فإذا تم الصلح فى هذا الأجل ، أعد بذلك محضراً تكون له قوة السندات واجبة التنفيذ . و إذا لم يتم الصلح فى الأجل المذكور أحال الدعوى إلى المحكمة لنظرها فى جلسة يحددها . 
و يصدر بتنظيم هذا المجلس و بيان الإجراءات التى تتبع أمامه قرار من رئيس الجمهورية و يحدد وزير العدل بقرار منه المحاكم الجزئية التى تشكل مجالس الصلح بدائرتها . 
و إذا عرضت الدعاوى المشار إليها فى الفقرة الأولى على محكمة ، شكل مجلس صلح بدائرتها قبل عرضها على هذا المجلس ، وجب على المحكمة أحالتها إليه . 

مادة 65 
-------- 
على المدعى عند تقديم صحيفة دعواه أن يؤدى الرسم كاملاً و أن يقدم لقلم كتاب المحكمة صوراً من هذه الصحيفة بقدر عدد المدعى عليهم و صورة لقلم الكتاب . و عليه أن يرفق بصحيفة الدعوى جميع المستندات المؤيدة لدعواه و مذكرة شارحة . 
و لا تقبل دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا شهرت صحيفتها . 
و على المدعى عليه فى جميع الدعاوى عدا المستعجلة و التى انقص ميعاد الحضور فيها أن يودع قلم الكتاب مذكرة بدفاعه يرفق بها مستنداته قبل الجلسة المحددة النظر فى الدعوى بثلاثة أيام على الأقل . 

مادة 66 
---- 
ميعاد الحضور خمسة عشر يوماً أمام المحكمة الأبتدائية و محكمة الأستئناف و ثمانية أيام أمام محاكم المواد الجزئية ، و يجوز فى حالة الضرورة نقص هذين الميعادين إلى ثلاثة أيام و إلى أربع و عشرين ساعة على التوالى . و ميعاد الحضور فى الدعاوى المستعجلة أربع و عشرون ساعة . 
و يجوز فى حالة الضرورة نقص هذا الميعاد و جعله من ساعة إلى ساعة بشرط أن يحصل الإعلان للخصم نفسه إلا إذ كانت الدعوى من الدعاوى البحرية . 
و يكون نقص المواعيد فى الأحوال المتقدمة بإذن من قاضى الأمور الوقتية و تعلن صورته للخصم مع صحيفة الدعوى . 

مادة 67 
---- 
يقيد قلم الكتاب الدعوى فى يوم تقديم الصحيفة فى السجل الخاص بذلك بعد أن أثبت فى حضور المدعى أو من يمثله تاريخ الجلسة المحددة لنظرها فى أصل الصحيفة و صورها . 
و على قلم الكتاب فى اليوم التالى على الأكثر أن يسلم أصل الصحيفة و صورها إلى قلم المحضرين لإعلانها ورد الأصل إليه . 
و مع ذلك يجوز فى غير دعاوى الأسترداد و اشكالات التنفيذ ، أن يسلم للمدعى - متى طلب ذلك - أصل الصحيفة و صورها ليتولى تقديمها إلى قلم المحضرين لإعلانها ورد الأصل إلى المدعى ليقوم بإعادته إلى قلم الكتاب . 

مادة 68 
---- 
على قلم المحضرين أن يقوم بإعلان صحيفة الدعوى خلال ثلاثين يوماً على الأكثر من تاريخ تسليمها إليه إلا إذا كان قد حدد لنظر الدعوى جلسة تقع فى أثناء هذا الميعاد فعندئذ يجب أن يتم الإعلان قبل الجلسة و ذلك كله مع مراعاة ميعاد الحضور . 
و تحكم المحكمة المرفوعة إليها الدعوى على من تسبب من العاملين بقلم الكتاب أو المحضرين بأهماله فى تأخيرالإعلان بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات و لا تجاوز مائة جنيه ، و لا يكون الحكم بها قابلاً لأى طعن . و لا تعتبر الخصومة منعقدة فى الدعوى ، إلا بإعلان صحيفتها إلى المدعى عليه ما لم يحضر الجلسة . 

مادة 69 
------ 
لا يترتب على عدم مراعاة الميعاد المقرر فى المادة السابقة بطلان إعلان صحيفة الدعوى ، و كذلك لا يترتب البطلان على عدم مراعاة مواعيد الحضور ، و ذلك بغير إخلال بحق المعلن إليه فى التأجيل لأستكمال الميعاد . 

مادة 70 
---- 
يجوز بناء على طلب المدعى عليه اعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن ، إذا لم يتم تكليف المدعى عليه بالحضور فى خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة إلى قلم الكتاب ، و كان ذلك راجعاً إلى فعل المدعى . 

مادة 71 
---- 
إذا ترك المدعى الخصومة أو تصالح مع خصمه فى الجلسة الأولى لنظر الدعوى و قبل بدء المرافعة فلا يستحق على الدعوى إلا ربع الرسم المسدد . و إذا إنتهى النزاع صلحاً أمام مجلس الصلح المشار إليه فى المادة 64 برد كامل الرسم المسدد . 
حضور الخصوم وغيابهم 
الحضور والتوكيل بالخصومة 
مادة 72 
---- 
فى اليوم المعين لنظر الدعوى يحضر الخصوم بأنفسهم أو يحضر عنهم من يوكلونه من المحامين و للمحكمة أن تقبل فى النيابة عنهم من يوكلونه من أزواجهم أو أقاربهم أو أصهارهم إلى الدرجة الثالثة . 


مادة 73 
---- 
يجب على الوكيل أن يقرر حضوره عن موكله و أن يثبت وكالته عنه وفقاً لأحكام قانون المحاماة و للمحكمة عند الضرورة أن ترخص للوكيل فى اثبات وكالته فى ميعاد تحدده على أن يتم ذلك فى جلسة المرافعة على الأكثر . 

مادة 74 
---- 
بمجرد صدور التوكيل من أحد الخصوم يكون موطن وكيله معتبراً فى إعلان الأوراق اللازمة لسير الدعوى فى درجة التقاضى الموكل هو فيها . 
و على الخصم الذى يكون له وكيل بالبلد الذى به مقر المحكمة أن يتخذ له موطناً فيه . 

مادة 75 
---- 
التوكيل بالخصومة يخول الوكيل سلطة القيام بالأعمال و الإجراءات التحفظية إلى أن يصدر الحكم فى موضوعها فى درجة التقاضى التى وكل فيها و إعلان هذا الحكم و قبض الرسوم و المصاريف و ذلك بغير إخلال بما أوجب فيه القانون تفويضاً خاصاً . 
و كل قيد يرد فى سند التوكيل على خلاف ما تقدم لا يحتج به على الخصم الأخر . 

مادة 76 
---- 
لا يصح بغير تفويض خاص الإقرار بالحق المدعى به و لا التنازل عنه و لا الصلح و لا التحكيم فيه و لا قبول اليمين و لا توجيهها و لا ردها و لا ترك الخصومة و لا التنازل عن الحكم أو عن طريق من طرق الطعن فيه و لا رفع الحجز و لا ترك التأمينات مع بقاء الدين و لا الإدعاء بالتزوير و لا رد القاضى و لا مخاصمته و لا رد الخبير و لا العرض الفعلى و لا قبوله و لا أى تصرف أخر يوجب القانون فيه تفويضاً خاصاً . 

مادة 77 
---- 
إذا تعدد الوكلاء جاز لأحدهم الإنفراد بالعمل فى القضية ما لم يكن ممنوعاً من ذلك بنص فى التوكيل . 

مادة 78 
---- 
يجوز للوكيل أن ينيب غيره من المحامين إن لم يكن ممنوعاً من الإنابة صراحة فى التوكيل . 

مادة 79 
---- 
كل ما يقرره الوكيل بحضور موكله يكون بمثابة ما يقرره الموكل نفسه إلا إذا نفاه أثناء نظر القضية فى الجلسة . 
مادة 80 
---- 
لا يحول اعتزال الوكيل أو عزله دون سير الإجراءات فى مواجهته إلا إذا أعلن الخصم بتعيين بدله أو بعزم الموكل على مباشرة الدعوى بنفسه . 
و لا يجوز للوكيل أن يعتزل الوكالة فى وقت غير لائق . 

مادة 81 
---- 
لا يجوز لأحد القضاة و لا للنائب العام و لا لأحد من وكلائه و لا لأحد من العاملين بالمحاكم أن يكون وكيلاً عن الخصوم فى الحضور أو المرافعة سواء أكان بالمشافهة أم بالكتابة أم بالأفتاء و لو كانت الدعوى مقامة أمام محكمة غير المحكمة التابع لها و إلا كان العمل باطلاً . 
و لكن يجوز لهم ذلك عمن يمثلونهم قانوناً من زوجاتهم و أصولهم و فروعهم إلى الدرجة الثانية .

----------

